# Tile in a RV?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Guys i got a friend who wants the carpet taken out his RV and replaced with tile. never seen anyone even talk about this let alone do it and was hoping to get some advice.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

That sounds crazy if it's ceramic or porcelian, trailers have too much movement, you could get the tile to stay but the grout would crack the first time he pulled it. VCT, no problem.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have seen marble and such in the big class a one's. It adds a bunch of weight though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

its a $120k RV so i guess the frames pretty solid but solid enough for tile i have no idea.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Call the manufacturer of the rv.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

just found a site that sells products for just RV's and they say bad idea for tile and wood flooring. what products can you get that look a lot like tile but wont have the issues of tiles?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll be tiling my RV.

The only flooring you'll find in them is carpet or sheet vinyl.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Never installed or seen it, but there is vinyl with grout.

http://www.armstrong.com/flooring/l...576.asp?intcid=promo_AFPUSRES_101Alterna_2012


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

goneelkn said:


> Never installed or seen it, but there is vinyl with grout.
> 
> http://www.armstrong.com/flooring/luxury-vinyl/alterna-reserve/floors-25576.asp?intcid=promo_AFPUSRES_101Alterna_2012


Ceramica..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Fake wood and vinyl tile


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

It should be doable. Whether or not you want to do it for someone else, that's another story. I tore out the broken plastic pan in mine and set down some of that cheap, thin mosaic.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I've owned various RVs for the past 25 years. I lived full time in my current one for 3.5 years till just this month when I got an apartment. That means living in less then 300 SF with all slides out for 3.5 years. I have over 2 million miles logged in my captains chair. Maybe just maybe that qualifies me on this subject. Not that I'm about to give any technical information mind you. Just observations.

The higher end class A and even class C truck chassis do often have marble 12x12 tiles. I never much thought about the grout and how movement may affect it. But I never seen a grout line crack either. I personally have never had the very high end rigs with these floors but have been in a great number of them. Never ever had a neighbor in any RV park complain about cracking tile. 

In my view from someone who lived through some pretty cold winters in an RV, can say cold tile is the last thing I want under my frozen feet. Give me carpet with the vinyl near the door area any day.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

won't tile be a little cold in your area? Great vinyl tile that look like ceramic or laminate with a thicker pad for a little insulation factor. might consider floor warming under the laminate, too.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JC,
I imagine most of the larger ones have a very very stiff frame and get all their movement compensation from the suspension, thus it's a log on axles.

Not your usual install, but very doable if one thinks outside the residential install box.


----------



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

Ive seen it,on rvs and boats at shows and they normally dont have a grout there just the tiles fitted in a tight grid of fastened down schluter strios its actully pretty neet looking basically the schluter takes place of grout and I think they even make schluter pieces now that match grout colors not positive on that tho


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> its a $120k RV so i guess the frames pretty solid but solid enough for tile i have no idea.


$120K is not a GREAT RV!


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

For 120k,tile should already be in it!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> For 120k,tile should already be in it!


I thought after 120k they started calling them tour busses.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I thought after 120k they started calling them tour busses.


Old and/or cheap tour busses. Triple that.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Old and/or cheap tour busses. Triple that.


 http://www.bargainbusnews.com/Buses/4545-1998PrevostH3-45/

:whistling:


----------

